# Really?! Are you Kidding me?! Really?!



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*"Fish are friends, not food." was not even close to the thought that this manufacturer had when creating this new Betta death trap:

*****










*Ugh - LOOK AT THE FISH IN THIS PIC... Does this not make buyers want to find something else?!*


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I saw that! I fit was like giant, I woudl buy it HAHA 9 just lkidding I hate round tanks) Cute idea, way too small


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh dear. Colorful, they may be. But they're not toys. Just because they're as addictive as candy, doesn't mean they should be housed like candy. :-?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*According to some blogger - who thought these were a "Thrifty decoration idea" - said in her post, and I Quote, "Well its better than the little cups they come in so... I saved him!"*


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

would be alright if it was a 20 gallon sized


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Taken a fish from a cup o death and putting the betta in a death trap is not saving. Isn't the lid on tight? That would just be death.

"To change the water you must insert quarter then turn, water will come out slowly. You also get rewarded one gum ball for ever water change." I totally made that up lol. It would be a good idea to reward the person, of course they gotta buy the gumballs XD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Eww pooped on gumballs!! 
I think it's a cute idea but I agree, bettas are not toys or decoration. Sure it would be cool in a child's room if it was bigger and it could support a heater etc. I wonder though, would a betta mind if it's not natural scenery? He would need a hidey hole and some plants in there... Not suitable at ALL.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't like it at all but is much larger than others I've seen. 
What I think is ironic is that this fish has mayor stress stripes... "saved him"? Riiiiight.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

There is another thread here somewhere on this forum with all kinds of messed up "Betta" tanks. Some people just seem to think that bettas will live through anything. Fish truly are not regarded as highly as they should be.


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

I work at a petstore, and I get so many people asking me how to get their bettas to live longer. So I tell them they need a 2.5 gallon at least, a heater, plants and a hidey cave, and a lid. One lady was receptive, and just asked if it could be done with fifty dollars. I told her absolutely. The others often leave without getting the fish, or disregard my advice and get the tiniest betta tank we have. I try to give them better lives.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I seen this at my LPS, I think they don't sell it anymore, thank God.


----------



## KasaraWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh wow D: That does not look like a very nice place for a Betta to live in at all :/ Even though it's a cute idea, that would never work D:!!

But I have seen worse, sadly. Someone on this art website I have an account on has there Betta living in a light bulb and they say he is living comfortably in it >_< He has absolutely no room to move around in T__T


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

A light bulb?!


----------



## KasaraWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

Cinderwolf said:


> A light bulb?!


Yeah, its really sad  I am not sure if I should post the link to it or not (For all I know, they could possibly be a forum member, meh)


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

SweetNightmare said:


> I work at a petstore, and I get so many people asking me how to get their bettas to live longer. So I tell them they need a 2.5 gallon at least, a heater, plants and a hidey cave, and a lid. One lady was receptive, and just asked if it could be done with fifty dollars. I told her absolutely. The others often leave without getting the fish, or disregard my advice and get the tiniest betta tank we have. I try to give them better lives.


That must be a really hard job. I don't know if I could do it. But it's great that at least one person is able to give some sound advice. Now if only you could train the other ten thousand pet store employees......


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Its cute...as a kids TOY but betta home?!someone call animal welfare-that is just SICK...and A LIGHTBULB?HOW THE HECK DO YOU KEEP A BETTA IN A LIGHTBULB?


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

A lightbulb...?

Like this perhaps? :evil:
http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/789560.html


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

That...is...just...crueeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllll


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*I guess you can feel a TINY bit of comfort in the fact that it is not a regular light bulb.... 

I dont understand people sometimes. Idiots are everywhere 
*


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

hmmmph if you call comfort wanting to vomit, but I do get what you mean!


----------



## KasaraWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

Tamyu said:


> A lightbulb...?
> 
> Like this perhaps? :evil:
> Betta Light Bulb Aquarium


Oh no, that's not it. Its actually a burnt out light bulb that they converted into a "tank" D:


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

How would you even get the fish in there : ( omg.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

When I was a kid, we had a bubblegum fish tank - it was 2 gallons. Too bad my mother put 2 commet goldfish in it.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I used this in a Mths VS Facts poster for my betta awareness group that addressed the myth of betta fish being great decor. A lot of people do not see why it would be harmful and consider it to be functional.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*It would be an interesting tank provided you used one of those GIANT ones that they use in movie rental places to win a free movie or popcorn... That would be like 30g or so.*


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

OMG YOU'RE THE ONE WITH THE BETTA AWARENESS DAY GROUP!!! lol I already shared the pic days ago!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web05/2012/3/20/20/enhanced-buzz-23197-1332288485-0.jpg

^ That one is a perfectly sized gumball machine aquarium. xD You really can get a gumballs from it and they aren't covered in poop! Saw it on last season's Tanked.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

http://www.toxel.com/inspiration/2009/06/11/15-unusual-and-creative-aquariums/
Those are some nifty ones. 
o'm all WTF on the ipod one though. poor feesh. ;-;


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

erm. ipod 'aquarium'?? More like jail cell! The infinity one looked cool and I wouldn't mind decking it out with plants and stuff and a nice vivid betta!


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

I know. ;-;
if it were giant sized it'd be nifty. But poor baby. ;-;

Those sink and couch and bathtub ones though... <3 i'd never be able to take a bath or wash my hands in them though. I'd be all "PRETTY FEESH" *bath forgotten* XD


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Laki said:


> OMG YOU'RE THE ONE WITH THE BETTA AWARENESS DAY GROUP!!! lol I already shared the pic days ago!


Haha. Yeah, that photo got passed around a lot. More than I expected...some of them are hit and miss with what gets people's attention. Glad you liked it!


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Betta-Tube-Aquarium-1ct/16940369
I saw this at walmart the other day.. I was like WHAT. 
I supposed it could be alright, seeing as you get enough to make a big enough tank. but then, you'd have to find a teeny heater for it too... o.0


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Zoo-med actually sells paper thin heaters specifically for small betta tanks. I still would rather my fish be in a large community tank though. Nothing better than seeing fish do their thing with one another.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_It is a shame, that they create these things to make people think that they can treat Betta's as "Disposables" and just refill... yea, that irks me, if it was bigger, a lot, with plants, and set up properly, it may work, but really I personally would not go for it, but unfortuantley it is marketed to parents who want to get a present for thier kids. and it;s cute..hmmm_


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

aww poor fishy =( he needs way more room than that.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

laoshun said:


> would be alright if it was a 20 gallon sized


totally agree


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Those jars that connect would still be inefficient. Where would he go? He could never remember the passages for proper air. Can't get good enough plants in there, how would the jesus thing be heated?!? You'd need like a thousand heaters!! lol I'll stick to my kritter keeper!! lol


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

ive always been interested in seeing old tech being repurposed ie tv or PC aquarium. i like my 46flat screen tv but theres just something appealing to watch/use old tech ie old Toshiba tv with 10 tiny 3mm buttons or the first Nintendo gamestation. id love to see a Commodor 64 moniter changed into a refitted modern PC or aquarium. id love to get a C64 modernised and get to see those wierd looks one would get if they saw a C64 still in use today not knowing its on XP or Windows 7 etc.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

As cool as some of the ideas are, such as the giant gumball machine/tank, the couch, the table.. It would be a butt to clean :roll:


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

I went to PetCo and they must have had 50 bettas on the shelf in little cups. Every one of them had their fins clamped up. 

Then I see the "Zen" betta cubes and I laugh at how ridiculously small they are. I can't save them all. I hope people learn more about them on their own.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah!! I did see those "zen" things. Zen for neither person nor fish because the person gets it, fish gets sick, person sees the fish is sickening colors, fish dies, owner no longer has a fish. :|

I've also seen the one that is at walmart, 0.25 gallons DIVIDED


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Those zen things are horrible. I'm pretty sure I've seen something even smaller than a .25g that was divided, but I can't remember where.

I'm happy that my Petco keeps their betta cups very clean and filled to the brim and all their bettas seems quite healthy, apart from the stray tail biter. PetSmart however keeps their bettas in about an inch of water, the water is all gross and it's just disgusting. Needless to say I don't go to PetSmart anymore.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

ugh - not good


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

If you want a bubble gum
Machine tank... Get the one from the show "tanked" AND IT ACTUALLY WORKED! And wasn't a small ammonia trap... -_-

Filter and everything... Not to mention HUGE. http://i.ytimg.com/vi/e-d7gTQ6N0k/0.jpg


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea that one is pretty sweet


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I want that xD it just looks so darn cool bahaha...


----------



## ab420 (Mar 27, 2012)

A gumball machine? Seriously? That's almost as bad as the toilet fish tank... almost.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my kindergarten class has one of those gumball tanks. :I we kept goldfish in it. Rocky and The Bandit, i think it was. but, that was back when myths overtook facts because the internet wasn't readily available for everyone, so... >.>


----------



## ab420 (Mar 27, 2012)

Very true - knowledge is much more readily available now thanks to the internet. I read an article a while back about the history of aquariums and it was amazing. Some of the first salt water tanks were crazy - they used slate bottoms, and people kept a bunson burner below them with the flame right on the slate to keep the tank warm. Imagine having an open flame below each of your tanks? :shock:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:shock: uhhh....no........scary!!!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I love Tanked, I wish I could hire them to make an awesome split tank for bettas. I mentioned that gumball tank from their show on here a few pages back. xD Gumballs and happy healthy fish. 

An open flame under the tank? Yikes, they must have had so many boiled fish. They used to heat up bathtubs the same way. People and their crazy ideas.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: nowadays we use this crazy fancy plug in thingy that heats up fish tanks 


I wanna make my own tank =D it's going to be long, wide, and short. So an improved long tank? xD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So, the terrible lps (the one that always stinks to high heavens of dirty animal cages) has a dwarf sickly looking betta in the gumball tank. The tank at least looks to be a gallon or a gallon and a half but the fish inside was tiny and gross looking


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Laki said:


> So, the terrible lps (the one that always stinks to high heavens of dirty animal cages) has a dwarf sickly looking betta in the gumball tank. The tank at least looks to be a gallon or a gallon and a half but the fish inside was tiny and gross looking


Aww poor little guy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

the gumball machine is UNDER a gallon. I know this, i checked it out and also saw a rotting betta in it :roll:


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Do NOT buy that. My mother in law bought that for my daughter several years ago as a gift and the light gets too hot. Needless to say she cooked her guppy.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hm.. Maybe it was a larger model that I saw? Or maybe the fish was so small it looked to be a little over a gallon. But it didn't look too bad. They even added extra gravel with the gumball "gravel" which made it appear even worse!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I thought it could be a gallon or just over, but it wasn't. I think it was like .78 or something silly.

I will admit, the idea is cool, but I'd rather that bigger one xD


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I also went to my lps and ALSO found a sickly looking betta in one of those things... I removed him myslef and put him in a empty tank that the female betta's were house before all sold.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I remember the tiny little globe fishtanks from years back. You could hardly see through them, which is why I HATED them. I was at a pet store last year and saw a goldfish in one of those and realized just how little they are, or maybe it was just that one. ew


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well next time I see a betta rotting away in a store like that I'll demand to have him for free.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en Now, I though the design was kind of neat - I just wish it were bigger. It is LESS than half a gallon. D: 1.4 litres.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

yeah if it was large it might be cool, but the clock has an alarm.. could you imagine a fish waking up to an alarm that's attached to his tank?

Of course.. It would be awesome for a mossball!!

This one made me a little mad..

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/525814039/aquarium_tank_decorating.html

Another idea that was horribly executed.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: moss ball tank!! 


-clicks link- ... what the frack is THAT?!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> I remember the tiny little globe fishtanks from years back. You could hardly see through them, which is why I HATED them. I was at a pet store last year and saw a goldfish in one of those and realized just how little they are, or maybe it was just that one. ew


Aww poor goldfish.. They are just as commonly abused as bettas, only they require MUCH larger tanks at full size.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't fully understand the second pic. The one with the plants. I miiiight put shrimp in that but more likely I would just grow plants in it. I like the idea of hydroponics. Good thing they're for sale as wholesale so less idiots will buy them .. . unless a store locally carries it


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I like the tank but is way to small for fish maybe plant it instead Fish are not decoration, i refuse to eat aquatic life, my fish are friends or for studying genetics.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I personally dont have problems with 'desinger' tanks as long as there big enough. If the gumball was big enough and not actually a gumball machine with air-holes, I would think it was neat.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Designer tanks are cool if they are big enough for the fish to inhabit in them but man poor creatures who get stuck in those. i can see so many poor fishies dying


----------

